# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [BPMN] Outils de conception et de gestion de processus

## Samuel_

Bonjour  tous,

je suis  la recherche d'un outil de modlisation et de gestion de processus.

La technologie BPMN rpond  tous mes besoins. Or je recherche un outil me permettant de modliser, de visualiser et de grer un processus de type BPMN.

J'tudie en ce moment l'outil Activiti.

Existe-t-il des outils semblable  celui-ci ? 

Merci de vos rponses, 

Sam

----------


## Samuel_

Pour ceux qui tomberait sur cette discussion (ou plutt monologue) :

J'ai dcouvert plusieurs outils similaires  Activiti (la liste peut encore tre agrandie) :
 Bonita jBPM PetalsBPM

----------

